# Angelfish



## Christopher W. (Jul 7, 2009)

hi i just got a 29 gallon tank for angelfish and i was wondering what the fish are going to need so they can be healthy. also what types of angelfish are cool looking. another question is how can i get them to spawn. i want to have little babies so i can sell them.please answer as soon as possible because the tank has already cycled for about a month and i want some fish already.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you might want to get a bigger tank...it is possible to raise several angels in a 29 ; but considerable more experience is needed..you already have enough fish in that tank..do you have any idea how many tanks you will need to raise baby angels?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is it a new 29 gallon or the one in your signature?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Entire books have been written on the subject of spawning & raising angels, which should tell you that it's a bit trickier than you may have guessed. An established pair will spawn in an established tank, but starting from scratch will be problematic.

You say the tank has been cycling for a month and you're ready for some fish?
Are you SURE the tank has been cycling? Unless you've been using one of the fishless cycling methods, your tank is just as raw now as the day you filled it. I'm guessing you already know about all that, so I'll move on to the next part.

Since angels are SO freakin' hard to determine the sex of, and since they like to choose their own mates anyway, the best way to spawn them is to get a bunch of them, about 6-8, and let them sort themselves out. this takes a bigger tank than a 29. A single pair will spawn in a 29 just fine, but the process of FORMING that single pair is mighty hard to do in a tank that small, and very unpleasant for the remaining fish.
I can only suggest that you do a lot of reading on the subject, which will be easy since there's so much available info, and if you're still serious about making gobs & gobs of baby angels, ( and a single pair will give you hundreds each month, something to consider ) then set yourself up the other stuff you'll need and get busy.

Marble veils are usually very popular and hot sellers.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> you might want to get a bigger tank...it is possible to raise several angels in a 29 ; but considerable more experience is needed..you already have enough fish in that tank..do you have any idea how many tanks you will need to raise baby angels?


CW: ditto all of the above.

If you are successful in obtaining a spawn with your stocking the Angels will be eating the eggs within a couple of hours and some of your other fish may die during this period due to the Angels protecting the eggs.

loha: do you feed BBS?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have always artificially hatched my angel spawns...a good pair of angels will spawn about once a week...each time laying 200-500 eggs..each spawn will require a hatching tank..the fry will be in that tank for about 3 weeks and then moved to a bigger tank for another 3 or so weeks..then into a 75 to grow out a bit.during these weeks you will need to do 50% water changes every other day.they should be kept at 82 degrees F and fed at least 3 times a day...preferably 5 times.
you can keep a breeding pair nicely in a 20 high.

this process is not as easy as some would like to think..takes a lot of time , effort and space....not to mention money$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

loha: do you feed BBS?

TR


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ron, Ron, Ron. He feeds plecocaine. LOL


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Ron, Ron, Ron. He feeds plecocaine. LOL


Dumb Ron!!!

BUT

loha do you also feed BBS and/or egg yolk?

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i do not feed egg yolk..it fouls the water too rapidly so you need to do a 100% water change right after feeding.
i feed a few different foods..Mega-Fry , decapped brine eggs , Plecocaine and a special spirulina/krill formula that i make up..i have not used BBS for several years..i have an unopened 1 pound can that has been in my freezer for ages...
the Mega-Fry is a very high quality food that is about 60% protein...while a small amount goes a long way ; i don't sell it because the price is too high..my cost is about $65.00 a pound...so it just wouldn't pay for me to even try to market it.


----------

